# Unknown burl



## norman vandyke (Sep 1, 2016)

Found these at my local city park and removed with permission. Find a live tree in the area and got some leaf pictures. Not aspen as I thought.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 1, 2016)

Cool colors in that burl, be interesting to see what it looks like when you crack it open.


----------



## norman vandyke (Sep 1, 2016)

They're all pretty much the same color inside, though the lighter color it's more prevalent. I'm pretty sure the dark colors are from spalting. These burls were inhabited by a number of insect species and early growth of oyster mushrooms.


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 1, 2016)

Well hang a little note on the shop wall saying, "Rocky wants some of that funky colored spalted unknown 'dead' tree burl!" If you encounter much of it Norm.

Pen blanks and call blanks when you get around to it please.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Sep 1, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Well hang a little note on the shop wall saying, "Rocky wants some of that funky colored spalted unknown 'dead' tree burl!" If you encounter much of it Norm.
> 
> Pen blanks and call blanks when you get around to it please.


I'm pretty sure this is all going to be casting material. Sorry to disappoint. They are very buggy.


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 1, 2016)

Well put me down for some of that funky colored casting material. I got to get busy and figure that casting routine out anyhow.


----------



## norman vandyke (Sep 1, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Well put me down for some of that funky colored casting material. I got to get busy and figure that casting routine out anyhow.


Will do.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Palaswood (Sep 1, 2016)

Do you have any wood with regular end grain from the tree? That would be the fastest way to identify it, to get a razor knife and slice it. How hard is the wood? Any fruit/seed pods on the tree?


----------



## norman vandyke (Sep 1, 2016)

Palaswood said:


> Do you have any wood with regular end grain from the tree? That would be the fastest way to identify it, to get a razor knife and slice it. How hard is the wood? Any fruit/seed pods on the tree?


No fruit or seeds. The interior of the trunks are almost completely demolished by insects but I can try to get a small piece some time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Sep 2, 2016)

This is the best I can do for end grain. Heartwood is demolished. This piece it's about 1.25"x.75" and sanded to 400g.


----------



## Palaswood (Sep 2, 2016)

Woah trippy. Maybe @phinds has a clue because I dont


----------



## phinds (Sep 2, 2016)

Need a bit cleaner end grain to be sure but that looks a lot like elm except I'm not seeing a growth ring on that piece (those pieces?). Can you get a closer shot?


----------



## norman vandyke (Sep 2, 2016)

phinds said:


> Need a bit cleaner end grain to be sure but that looks a lot like elm except I'm not seeing a growth ring on that piece (those pieces?). Can you get a closer shot?


Elm was my first guess by the leaves and what else it's common in the area but I've never seen elm burl like this before. I tried getting closer but it blurs out at that range. It it's just one piece of wood, that is two rings trying to separate.


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 2, 2016)

phinds said:


> Need a bit cleaner end grain to be sure but that looks a lot like elm except I'm not seeing a growth ring on that piece (those pieces?). Can you get a closer shot?




With mutant Elm leaves??


----------



## phinds (Sep 2, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> With mutant Elm leaves??


"Leaves?" Are those some of the things that grow on those other "tree" things? I know nothing about those. I only go by lumber that you can get at lumber stores.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 2, 2016)

Norm, you are in the right church, which aspen is the question? My first thought was 'Narrowleaf cottowood', _Populus angustifolia_, discovered in Great Fall Montana like 200 years ago. Lance leaf cottonwood (P. acuminate) came to mind but I think the leaf petiole is too short....


----------



## norman vandyke (Sep 5, 2016)

Mr. Peet said:


> Norm, you are in the right church, which aspen is the question? My first thought was 'Narrowleaf cottowood', _Populus angustifolia_, discovered in Great Fall Montana like 200 years ago. Lance leaf cottonwood (P. acuminate) came to mind but I think the leaf petiole is too short....


Thanks! I just did the research on that tree and it looks like we have a winner. Narrowleaf cottonwood.


----------

